# تســخين الميـاه بالطاقة الشــمســية



## محمد جميل عمار (20 يناير 2010)

أقدم لكم هذا العمـل راجيا قبولكم .:12:

تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية.pdf​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

محمد جميل عمار قال:


> أقدم لكم هذا العمـل راجيا قبولكم .:12:


 
الأخ المهندس محمد جميل عمار 
الملفات المرفقة ممتازة والعمل يدل على جودة الصانع 

وسوف انقل الموضوع لقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة 
وتثبيته 

تقبل اصدق التحيات واطيب الأمنيات ..
وفقك الله ..وبارك فيك وفي ما قدمته .​


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هده الملفات


----------



## جاسر (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 

جزاك الله خير ونفعك ونفع بك وسدد خطاك


ليتك حولت صيغة الملفات من الوورد إلى صيغة النشر المكتبي pdf
حتى تحافظ على المضمون ولا يتم تشويه معلوماته بزيادةٍ أو نقصان.


تحاياي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، وزادك ........

رغم أن المعلومات الموجودة تعتبر نسبياً قديمة ، إلا أنها مفيدة جداً ، لأنها ثابتة على الصعيد الميكانيكي .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 يناير 2010)

خصوصاً أن انتشار المسخنات الشمسية ذات الأنابيب الزجاجية قد طغى على المسخنات المسطحة ....


----------



## إبن جبير (24 يناير 2010)

مجهود طيب مبارك إن شاء الله أخي محمد بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## سمير شربك (24 يناير 2010)

بدأ زخم المشاريع يظهر على الملتقى 
ومشكور الدكتور محمد لتثبيت الموضوع 
وشكرا للمهندس محمد عمار وننتظر منه المزيد


----------



## dilyaro (25 يناير 2010)

شكرعلى المعومات القيمة


----------



## khir (26 يناير 2010)

اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الذي كنت ابحث عنه


----------



## محمد جميل عمار (26 يناير 2010)

أشــكر الجميع على الكلمات الراقية و العواطف الجياشــة و الإطراء الجميل ، و أضع ذلــك وســاما أفتخر به على صـدري .
بارك الله بكم جميعـا و شــكرا .


----------



## osamahadi (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## youceff (27 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصطفي أبو علم (28 يناير 2010)

:77:


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس محمد جميل عمار
> 
> الملفات المرفقة ممتازة والعمل يدل على جودة الصانع ​
> وسوف انقل الموضوع لقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
> ...


----------



## hanyhanyhany (29 يناير 2010)

*تسخين المياه*

اخواني الاعزاء المهندسين العرب لدي مشكله اوريد المشورة فيها 
عندي مكبسين هيدروليك يعملون بالتسخين وعملت تانك مياه لقرص المكابس و تحتاج حوالي 300 لتر مياه وقمنا عدد 3 heater ولاكن هذا التسخين بالهيتر غير موفر بالمرة ويحتاج الي وقت كبير في تسخين المياه في البدايه 
ارغب في معرفه طرق التسخين للمكبسين السريعه والموفرة انا فكرت في التسخين بالوتجاز (سخانات المنازل ) بس انا عايز التسخين 8 ساعات في اليوم علي الاقل هل سخانات المنازل تتحمل ضغط العمل طوال اليوم 
اشكر كل من قراء مشكلتي حتي ولو ليس عنده رد وجزاكم اللي كل خير بجد انتو بتضيفوا موضواعات بتكون مفيده جدا ودا اللي خلاني اطلب منكم حل لمشكلتي 
اخوكم محاسب / هاني جورج


----------



## ابوالليل2 (30 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر والامتنان لكل من يشعل شمعة في طريق العلم


----------



## Eng-Nidal (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير اخي والموضوع مميز ومرتب


----------



## محمد سعيد تحسين (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله . وبارك الله في علمكم . واسمح لي بالسؤال التالي : ظهر منذ فتره نوع من هذه السخانات ذات الخاصيه " الفراغ " vacum solar system " فما خاصيه هذا عن النوع الدارج مقارنه مع النوع الاخر
والسلام عليك


----------



## المهندس مضر (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد وبارك الله فيك ، ولكن ماهي فرص العمل لهذا الموضوع في سوريا؟ أرجو الإجابة من الأخوة العاملين في هذا المجال في سوريا


----------



## محمد جميل عمار (13 فبراير 2010)

*تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية*

أعيد تقديم هذا العمل على برنامج pdf :


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2010)

محمد جميل عمار قال:


> أعيد تقديم هذا العمل على برنامج pdf :


 
تم دمج المشاركتين 
وحذف ملفات الwords 

وارفاق ملف pdf في المشاركة الأولى.​


----------



## carlos011 (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الاجر


----------



## sniper 55 (27 فبراير 2010)

thanx


----------



## zahersd (11 مارس 2010)

*شكرعلى المعومات القيمة*
تحياتي​


----------



## بوبي11 (1 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## appess (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr mohammed (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله كل خير
مرفق هذا الملف عن الطاقة النووية


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## mehdi09 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الباتل1 (28 أبريل 2010)

مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيك وتفع بكم الامة


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## نضال أبوساري (11 مايو 2010)

مشششكور ومجهود رائع


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## salehzaabi (14 مايو 2010)

im not able to to open the file dear can u send it email to the below email


----------



## sred (16 مايو 2010)

*مشكووور وجزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## نجمة السماء (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نشكر لك جهودك وفعلا معلومات مفيدة وقيمة وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله .
مشكور


----------



## fathialal (22 يونيو 2010)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fathialal (22 يونيو 2010)

مواضيعك شيقة الله لايحرمنا منك


----------



## fathialal (22 يونيو 2010)

الماء عصب الحياة الحرارة النوعية له 4200 جول بالله مبرد الهي عظيم


----------



## fathialal (22 يونيو 2010)

*حديث*

اقتصد في الماء ولو كنت على نهرجار ( ص )


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للتقرير الرائع يا اخي العزيز


----------



## رعد يوسف (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكور - بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشربينى2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

[url=http://www.0zz0.com]




[/url


----------



## حيدر طالب (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بجهودكم المثمرة


----------



## amal2 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## moha87 (23 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير ونفعك ونفع بك وسدد خطاك*


----------



## فــديــتــكــ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 

جزاك الله خير ونفعك ونفع بك وسدد خطاك*


----------



## الساحر (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكراعلي الكتاب القيم.................ز


----------



## نجمة السماء (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلومات وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد11 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررر رررر


----------



## موتورأكس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rock627 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## msrahmedseef (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## طير الجبل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على هذا الملف ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## zaid zaid (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً 
مجهود كبير ومثمر
الموضوع ممتاز وفيه شمولية 
تعدد التصاميم كان مفيدة جدا لي
تحياتي لك


----------



## gpr57 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار الحمداني (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب القيم لك مني ارق التحيات


----------



## osame (10 يناير 2011)

شکرا لک و الف شکر . بصراحە مفید


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## لسة طالبة (5 فبراير 2011)

علي فكرة احنا عندنا في القسم بتاعنا بنستخدم الطاقة الشمسية دي عن طريق مجمعات شمسية وذلك لتدفئة النباتات في الصوبة وايضا تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية دى بمثابة مجفف للفواكة حيث انها طاقة نظيفة ليس لها اثار ضارة


----------



## لسة طالبة (5 فبراير 2011)

ودة عن طريق تسخين المياة الموجودة داخل المواسير في الصوبة وايضا هناك فكرة اخري وهي استغلال المخلفات النباتية واي شيئ وذلك لانتاج طاقة حرارية هائلة دون الاضرار بالبيئة او بضرر اقل


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك 
مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ، وزادك ........


----------



## نور جابر (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الكتاب الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير .
وننتظر منك كل جديد بهذا المستوي الرائع


----------



## يراودني أمـل (24 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عااافيه خيوو


----------



## حسن مغنية (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## بلال الشقارين (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا مهندس محمد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed-fidel (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## muhammad.shahien (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jassim78 (30 أبريل 2011)

جهد متميز


----------



## Eng. Amira Barsom (4 مايو 2011)

انا مهندسه بشتغل فى solar solution
ومهندسه دعم فنى فى شركه تعمل فى السخانات الشمسيه )solar Water heater ( vacuum tube
ومستعده لاى استفسار او اى سؤال عن السخانات عموما 
كان فى سؤال عن الفرق بين vacuum tube system and Flat system
Flat system ده نظام قديم وحده التسخين مسطحه فهذا يسمح بتراكم الاتربه عليها فلذلك تحتاج لتنظيف مستمر وتعمد على اشعه الشمس المباشره اى كلما كان الشمس عموديه يكون تسخين افضل لكن فى الواقع الشمس تغير وضعها خلال اليوم
اما النظام vacuum tube انا عباره عن انابيب اسطوانه يتم التسخين بداخلها ولان السطح المعروض للشمس ليس مسطح فلايتراكم عليها الاتربه ودائما اشعه الشمس عموديه عليها طول اليوم لان السطح مقوس ليجمع اشعه الشمس والانابيب الخاصه بنا تمتص اشعه لشمس بكفائه 0.93-0.96
وانا سعيده بوجدى معاك 
وشكر خاص للمهندس محمد جميل عمار


----------



## عبدالله البراك (16 مايو 2011)

الاخ محمد جميل
بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الجبار
ونحن نتشرف ان نتعامل معك في السعوديه


----------



## ابن الراشدية (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يونيو 2011)

الأخ أيمن إبراهيم المهدي 
وعليكم السلام 
تم حذف المشاركات لعدم علاقتها بالموضوع. 





> السلام عليكم
> مرحب اخوانى فى الله
> فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى يبتكر جهاز يعمل بقوه الجاذبيه الارضية ويكسر قواعد وقوانين الطاقه وهذا الابتكار الاستاذ فريد حماد واخد الاسباقيه فى هذا الابتكار من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصريه وقريبا جدا هيكون فى تواصل مع الاستاذ فريد حماد وادعوا له بالتوفيق لان هذا الابتكار مصلحه عليا لمصرنا الحبيبه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> السلام عليكم


----------



## awdy (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elmalwany (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## akram.ak (21 يوليو 2011)

شاكر لك الكتاب المتميز والذي ان شاء الله سنستفيد منه انا ومجموعه من اصدقائي لعمل سخان شمسي


----------



## ضياء العراق (3 أغسطس 2011)

وفقك الله اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamedsamir (15 أغسطس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمدالطائي (25 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## abusalama (5 سبتمبر 2011)

eng. Amira barsom قال:


> انا مهندسه بشتغل فى solar solution
> ومهندسه دعم فنى فى شركه تعمل فى السخانات الشمسيه )solar water heater ( vacuum tube
> ومستعده لاى استفسار او اى سؤال عن السخانات عموما
> كان فى سؤال عن الفرق بين vacuum tube system and flat system
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
انا ناوي ابني فيلة خاصة بي وحاب الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في مجال سخان المياه و الاضاءاات الخارجية الفيلا مساحتها 950متر مربع اكون شاكر لج اذاتعتقدين ان هذا ممكن و لا و هل هو ذا جدوى اقتصادية و هل هناك شركات تنصحين للجوء اليها . انا من الامارات و من امارة ابوظبي. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_22 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتازأخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي كريري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BASSET.CRINE (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كثير


----------



## BASSET.CRINE (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## nzarfaed (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلام*

موضوع جيد


----------



## علاء يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## gasem333 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الاستاذ الصناعي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وانار لنا ولكم طريق العلم


----------



## محمود بريم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## مرتضى الناصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## shark84 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المخطط المرفق


----------



## ثــــامر (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هده الملفات


----------



## hosam6666 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## إشـــراقة حـــب (15 يناير 2012)

_بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع ودى وتقدير ى وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك_​


----------



## الاستاذ فادي مسعد (19 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*شكرا لك وبارك الله جهودك*


----------



## أسامة الصواف (24 يناير 2012)

شكرأ جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (8 فبراير 2012)

اللة ينور عليك يا اخي


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## nour khelef (4 مارس 2012)

_*بارك الله فيكم *_


----------



## drmmes (22 مارس 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## م.بسام الجندي (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزززززززيلااااااااااااا


----------



## salim bahmeed (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 أبريل 2012)

بصراحه ما اعرف شلون اشكرك على الملف المهم 
الله يبارك فيك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## مدحتكو (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## en.tarik (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك


----------



## mafathy (20 مايو 2012)

موضوع جيد بالتوفيق ومشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (1 يونيو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## labana2011 (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الذي كنت ابحث عنه*​*
*
​


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع شيق ومفيد شكر


----------



## عصام الاحمد (8 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم في اللواقط الحديثة يكون الزجاج غامق اللون يسمح بدخول اشعة الشمس ولا يسمح بلخروج 
من يملك معلومات عن هذه الالواح ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م شريفة (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ...
الشرح رائع والجداول المرفقة جدا مفيدة للعاملين بهذا المجال


----------



## كمال المجالي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على الافاده.


----------



## younesabotarek (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------



## عاطف عبدالموجود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousef71 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

.Thank you so much for the valuable information


----------



## فرزدق احمد (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Mostafa 1984 (2 يناير 2013)

الأخ محمد جميل جاري التحميل وشكراً جزيلاً لهذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## م.أبو طارق (24 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

ولله موضوع جميل جدا
اتمنى لك التوفيق أخي محمد جميل عمار


----------



## ."السيلاوي". (14 يوليو 2013)

جميل بارك الله لك


----------



## saeed2000yamin (2 أغسطس 2013)

اشكركككككككككككككككككك


----------



## الغيهب1 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن ملف اكسل لحساب اللواقط المفرغة ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## salahlaw (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكورررر*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahlaw (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهود مشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zin10 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## husamj (6 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع..........


----------



## م.سعيد الدوسري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات والجهد الطيب​


----------



## م.الدجيل (27 نوفمبر 2013)

صاحب المقاله وجميع الاخوان المشاركين والموسسين السلام عليكم
شكرا للموضوع الشيق
انا مهندس وعندي امكانيه ماديه وورش تحتوي على مختلف المكائن ويد عامله جيده 
ارغب في تصنيع سخان شمسي كهربائي منزلي ممكن تزويدي بالتفصيل اجزاء وطريقة التصنيع مع التقدير


----------



## scc3012 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramy milad (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## mohamed medhat2013 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرررااا جدااا


----------



## leone (26 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أركجيني (7 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع و شكرا على المعومات القيمة


----------



## essam tamari (16 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحت في صفحه تسعه ذكرت ان المسافه (h) 
30سم النقطه الاولى واضحه وهى اعلى الاقط اما النقطه الثانيه غير واضحه ارجو التوضيح مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (18 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا :34:


----------



## jwan mohammed (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا الموضع رائع .... عندي مشروع ماجستير على السخانات الشمسية اذا ممكن محتاجة مصادر وكتب


----------



## jwan mohammed (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مساء الخير عندي بحث مشروع على السخان الشمسي evacuated tube collector اذا ممكن معلومات او مصادر .. وشكرا


----------



## kaminodo (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير ونفعك ونفع بك وسدد خطاك


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## محمد سيد2007 (21 يونيو 2015)

مطلوب معادلات حسابات تسخين المياه الشمسى


----------



## اسامه سليم (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عمر طلعت (15 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## سلام العالم (6 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 أبريل 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2017)

مشكور على الموضوع المميز
بارك الله بك


----------



## م.الدجيل (13 مارس 2020)

بوركت


----------

